# dc MLF board



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey guys I was checking out the DC MLF board and was thinking of purchasing it in a few weeks and was wondering if anyone has heard anything good and bad about it?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

They have a great warranty for when you crack the board right on the sidewall.


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

do i detect sarcasm? lol from what i have heard (haven't ridden it) it seems to be a nice board, but imo i think i would stay away from dc just cause it is their first yr or so making boards


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

everytime I see the name I double take to see if it says MILF...so it must be good right?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Sarcasm haha that's a good one. I speak the truth.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I read a review on it once and suposedly its not very good. Plus it's DC's first year so...


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the boards are made in the elan factory though eh? wait i lied...rossi factory and elan factory next year i think..


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I thought they were made by GST now.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> I thought they were made by GST now.


i honestly dont know anymore..i give up with dc lol..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The ones I rode were made in the Rossi factory that's this years and next years.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The ones I rode were made in the Rossi factory that's this years and next years.


this review bums me out since i just got a pbj for my local mountain. But i'm happy with it but he's right on the craftsmanship it chips pretty easy. It will do for me since I'm just getting into doing park


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

*ride and factory*

i got one (154, a little small for me at 180 lbs but good for park) when i cracked the top sheet on my old board (arbor) and i couldn't get a similar replacement. i've only ridden it once in fairly slushy conditions at mt high in the terrain park. here's what i noticed that day: the tip and tail are !much! more stiff than the middle, so the board has a lot of pop (you really need to weight the tip), but it is smooth on the rails. the board is much lighter than either my previous arbor or my forum grudge. the tip design makes it very easy to butter or press once you weight it properly. it was very easy to ollie onto boxes and rails. it lands bigger jumps without any chatter and it turns well on the steeper stuff, both of which surprised me considering the amount flex in the middle of the board. it definitely does have its own flex characteristics, however, which are very different from either the arbor or forum. i didn't have any problems with scratching the top sheet or the board being slow, both thing i've see other people mention. it spins very easily because of the light weight. the board is made is spain (rossignol factory???). i hope that helps. anybody ride it in pow?

/d


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

i noticed the same thing about the flex when I did mt high last sunday. Just don't let anyone run into you with that board I already got a nice gash on the side from my friend running into me and he was going pretty slow. I did a couple cornice runs and scotty's runs in mammoth and it held up great. Went fast really easy to control but still havn't had a wack at it on a premium pow day. I will update you on how it handles on boxes and rails tommorow night I'm planning to go up one last time to mt high and possibly a mammoth trip.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

sounds like a great park board, anybody know how it floats in powder cuz the tip/tail profile is one of the bigger selling points.


----------



## steezycheese (Nov 27, 2009)

dude! brociety.com just sold out of them in a 154 for 189. sorry dude.


----------

